# Saturday Watch Wear.......



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This came in the post today, first impressions are quite favorable, a nice size and feels to be well made, certainly as good as any Poljot Ive had....







I like it !!

SeaGull Manual wind chrono...










Sorry about the date thingy spoiling the photo, Alys been fiddling with my camera









PS ...Thanks Quoll


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Starting off with a Strela.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one before it departs.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doxa Sub 600T-Graph Professional today


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Poljot,one of my favourites,i might soon have to have a clear out and this would be one of the ones i would miss.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

This one today......my old beater, sorry the piccy is so crappy I only have a grabbed shot of this one as never thought of it as anything special!


















Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roger said:


> This one before it departs.










:cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> This came in the post today, first impressions are quite favorable, a nice size and feels to be well made, certainly as good as any Poljot Ive had....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Jase









I may have to get myself one of those in the New Year









Anyway, I`m _still_ wearing this
















*Casio "Super Illuminator" - MTD-1048A-1A2VEF, Made in China *


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll miss that Sportura too. Oris Big Crown for me today.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

You must have a short memory...been test-driving baby buggies again ??









Mach..








"everything comes to he who waits......."


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one for me, again!!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

RLT11 rules the roost on my wrist today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> Jase,
> 
> You must have a short memory...been test-driving baby buggies again ??


Do they come with go faster stripes?


















> Mach..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roll on 2007


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Still got my Christmas watch on


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Nice looking kit again









HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ONE AND ALL

Martin


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko 007 today


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

jasonm said:


> This came in the post today, first impressions are quite favorable, a nice size and feels to be well made, certainly as good as any Poljot Ive had....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, glad I could help. It looks good!

After a couple of days bonding with my Oris I have switched to this, which I had also been neglecting.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

WoooHooo daughters coming home early for the new year.....so changed to my RLT special diver to celebrate......then again she'll probably only drain me of all fiscal resources over the next few days and then disappear again!


















Best regards David


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Keep forgetting to wear this...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Doing some work on the car today so have my most beat up beater on.

Pulsar Titanium 100m - has had new winder, bracelet repaired, scratch right across face - but hey, I still love it.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

quoll said:


> After a couple of days bonding with my Oris I have switched to this, which I had also been neglecting.


Quoll that bracelet looks great on the diver, looks retro IMO.









Now changed to this RLT29.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

A Happy New Year to all


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

chris l said:


> Keep forgetting to wear this...


That's a beauty Chris but if you keep forgetting to wear it I'd be all to happy to give it a caring, wrist friendly home . It would be the ideal companion to my 1969 Sportmatic as well as my other Seiko's.










This watch was the start of a quest for an elegant modern Seiko equivalent which arrived today in the form of the Spirit SCVC003.










Only a nicked internet pic for the time being, hopefully I'll get some time and sufficient daylight to take some pics tomorrow. No prizes for guessing what's on my wrist today







 .

Cheers

Gary


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Poljot,one of my favourites,i might soon have to have a clear out and this would be one of the ones i would miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd miss it too! If/when you do have a clearout I'll be standing in line...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

[quote

That's a beauty Chris but if you keep forgetting to wear it I'd be all to happy to give it a caring, wrist friendly home . It would be the ideal companion to my 1969 Sportmatic as well as my other Seiko's.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT Tonneau on black alligator today:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > That's a beauty Chris but if you keep forgetting to wear it I'd be all to happy to give it a caring, wrist friendly home . It would be the ideal companion to my 1969 Sportmatic as well as my other Seiko's.
> 
> 
> That's very kind of you, and I'll bear it in mind... Since discovering watches in general and this forum in particular, only a couple of years ago ( so short a time; such a lot of money!), I have built a 'diverse' (warning - may contain junk) collection, now numbering several hundred watches...
> ...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

chris l said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > Poljot,one of my favourites,i might soon have to have a clear out and this would be one of the ones i would miss.
> ...


Many Thanks Chris.i have built up a collection of good.........and bad







Its just that my jobs a bit boom and bust so every now and again i have to have a sell off.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn 656 today for me:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

quote]

You might as well tell them it`s my fault as you obviously blame me anyway


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

My last watch of the year; a lovely Seiko courtesy of Dapper. I can't adjust Seiko folded links, but this H-R oyster I had unused fits and looks better than the OEM!










-- Tim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Tim


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

For Mac; this is Panga - I run the house for him.

15 pounds weight of lean mean sleeping machine....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Mach and Chris this is Nigel one of my bosses!!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

in_denial said:


> My last watch of the year; a lovely Seiko courtesy of Dapper. I can't adjust Seiko folded links, but this H-R oyster I had unused fits and looks better than the OEM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great on that bracelet Tim


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> For Mac; this is Panga - I run the house for him.
> 
> 15 pounds weight of lean mean sleeping machine....





hippo said:


> Mach and Chris this is Nigel one of my bosses!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

[

BTW I found this recently....

*" I had been told that the training procedure with cats was difficult. It`s not.*

Mine had me trained in two days" Bill Dana


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> > BTW I found this recently....
> >
> > *" I had been told that the training procedure with cats was difficult. It`s not.*
> >
> ...


But of course, what`s the point in a cat having staff if not to do all these menial tasks for them
















It happens to me all the time


----------

